# having one of those under-par days



## kelway (Dec 9, 2006)

just spoke to the 'friend' i had been avoiding for 8 or more months who has recently had a little girl (No. 2). anyway, she didn't seem her usual insensitive self but did slip in and have a go (disguised in a nice way) that she knew i had had a 4th birthday part for my dd and wanted to know why i had not invited her little girl. she asked if it was because of the baby which i said obviously, she said i could have invited her dd and her dh, yeah right, like i was going to send out a party invitation saying to mia but not her mummy or new baby sister. i told her that i cannot be dealing with other peoples emotions and am selfishly putting mine first so it was easier to not ask her. i didn't know that one of dh's friends (who knew to keep party to himself) would tell her anyway, grrrrrr. to add insult to injury, when i asked her what she had called her little girl, she has named her a name that was very high up on my list of names if i was ever blessed with another girl, sounds silly but that saddened me but a drop in the ocean really as to how i am really feeling today - low, real low. i can tell af is coming, another failed clomid cycle, don't know why i am bothering really, may as well sprinkle hot salted water over me for all the good that clomid is doing. sorry to moan but enjoying myself!! ps: as for the dreaded nursery run, when i collected mert yesterday there was literally a sea of buggies outside making it really hard for me to reach the door to collect mert - it couldn't be any worse if it tried, actually, it could, the women i have befriended who works there, same age and has one who has just started trying, she will probably announce to me soon that she is pg! joxx


----------



## sarylou (Aug 6, 2006)

awww chicken so sorry your also having a  day. 
 im feeling blue and i think its cos i have been sat here working out how long been ttc and how old i was when started etc, stupid girl will i ever learn?


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Girls
sorry to hear you are both having a bad day and hope you cheer up soon at least its the weekend and no more school runs for two days.
I actually helped today which was nice and we did painting, am feeling bit better not sure why, not sure if its because I want for a nice walk in the fresh air, have had a few playdates after school and chatted including with friend who has been offish.  have decided to try not and let it bother me and think that its their loss.  Don't think I have it so bad with all the buggies etc but think its because have had all that in the past.  anyway girls do hope you feel better soon and give yourselves a big cuddle and have a nice birthday Sarylou and will reply to you soon Kelway.
Keep your chins up - you will get there and of course its always horrible around the time AF is due especially on clomid I used to cry every month!
Take care
love
Susie


----------

